# iPad relié a la tv



## nathoune (6 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai acheté le câble pour relier mon iPad a ma tv (câble hmdi) et rien ne marche.
Faut-il faire un réglage sur la tv ?
Merci !


----------



## lapinou74 (6 Mai 2011)

Tu as bien branché Adaptateur AV numérique Apple a ton iPad, puis l'HDMI entre l&#8217;accessoire et la télé ? Choisit la bonne source etc... ? Car a part sa, je vois pas ou est le problème sachant que l'ipad (comme les Macs) règle l'affichage tout seul. Le seul truc que tu peux changer, c'est dans Réglage>Vidéo le type d'écran etc... Mais je crois que sa n'a rien a voir, je sais pas, essaye un peu tout mais normalement, rien besoin de faire. Quel est la marque de ta télé ?


----------



## nathoune (6 Mai 2011)

lapinou74 a dit:


> Tu as bien branché Adaptateur AV numérique Apple a ton iPad, puis l'HDMI entre laccessoire et la télé ? Choisit la bonne source etc... ? Car a part sa, je vois pas ou est le problème sachant que l'ipad (comme les Macs) règle l'affichage tout seul. Le seul truc que tu peux changer, c'est dans Réglage>Vidéo le type d'écran etc... Mais je crois que sa n'a rien a voir, je sais pas, essaye un peu tout mais normalement, rien besoin de faire. Quel est la marque de ta télé ?



Merci pour ta réponse.
Oui j'ai bien fait tout ce que tu dis.
Marque de télé : Philips.
Normalement en branchant, je devrais voir l'écran de iPad sur tv ou devrais-je lire un film ?


----------



## lapinou74 (6 Mai 2011)

tu as l'iPad 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## nathoune (6 Mai 2011)

lapinou74 a dit:


> tu as l'iPad 1 ou 2 ?



iPad 2


----------



## lapinou74 (6 Mai 2011)

Je vois pas du tout ou est ton problème... Essaye de le brancher sur l'HDMI 1 de ta télé, après la télé na rien a voir avec l'affichage, c'est l'ipad qui envoi, la télé tu pourras la régler après mais avant tu ne peux pas puisque tu n'as même pas d'affichage.


----------



## nathoune (6 Mai 2011)

lapinou74 a dit:


> Je vois pas du tout ou est ton problème... Essaye de le brancher sur l'HDMI 1 de ta télé, après la télé na rien a voir avec l'affichage, c'est l'ipad qui envoi, la télé tu pourras la régler après mais avant tu ne peux pas puisque tu n'as même pas d'affichage.



ça y est ça marche !!!!
merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre !
en fait je n'étais pas sur le bon canal (plusieurs HDMI) !
encore merci et bon WE !


----------



## lapinou74 (6 Mai 2011)

Pas de souci, bon weekend a toi !


----------

